# controler ipad a distance (alternative a Teamviewer)



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour
j'ai donne mon ipad 3 a ma mere qui s'en sort moyen et qui habite loin, je pensais pouvoir avec Teamviewer l'aider à distance depuis mon MAC ou mon ipad pro mais ca ne marche pas à moins d'installer un SDK qui me donne le vertige rien qu'à lire le mode d'emploi

Connaissez vous une alternative  *osx vers ios* ou *ios vers ios* à  Teamviewer ?

merci


----------



## Daffy44 (16 Décembre 2015)

Bah non... Si jamais y a une réponse je suis diablement intéressé.
Pour l'heure je profite en général d'un accès teamviewer ou appleremote sur l'ordinateur présent sur site et j'utilise sur ce dernier reflector qui permet de faire l'écho de l'écran de l'iPad et/ou de l'iPhone sur l'ordinateur (via AirPlay)...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2015)

Je ne peux pas demander ça à ma mère et de toute façon elle a que cet iPad 
Je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Daffy44 (16 Décembre 2015)

Sauf erreur de ma part il n'existe pas de solution de prise de Ctrl à distance sur iOS (teamviewer vient juste de passer pour ce type de Ctrl sur Android)... iOS s'ouvre... Peut être dans des versions futures....


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Décembre 2015)

Non, aucune solution de prise contrôle à distance. Même avec le jailbreak, d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas le souvenir de solution le permettant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2015)

Merci bien
il n'y a donc plus qu'à attendre


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2015)

@Erickb, je n'ai pas essayé mais il semble qu'il existe teamviewer Quicksupport, à partir d'un ordi mais il y a une partie payante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2015)

Quicksupport  c'est un genre de iMessage 
Je l'ai essaye puis desinstalle


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2015)

@Erickb, pourtant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2015)

oui mais ce n'est pas teamviewer du tout, c'est un genre de hot line, tu peux ecrire du texte et envoyer des captures d'ecran mais c'est tout
je l'ai essaye


----------



## roquebrune (8 Septembre 2017)

il y  a du nouveau dans ce sens avec IOS 11 
https://www.teamviewer.com/fr/features/ios-screen-sharing/


----------

